# VapeCon 2017 - The Visitor's Guide



## Silver

Hi all

Here are some pointers and tips for the big day to make your VapeCon experience better for you and for all of us.

*VapeCon 2017 - brought to you by ECIGSSA
Saturday 26th August 2017, 9am to 8pm
Heartfelt Arena, Pretoria*


*Tickets*

Get them online for R60 here - https://itickets.co.za/events/381237 (buy 5 and get the 6th one free)
Or R80 at the door
*
Planning*

A bit of planning beforehand will make your VapeCon experience more rewarding 
Check out the 71 exhibiting vendors and check out the *amazing specials *on the day in the Vendor Specials thread https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2017-vendor-specials.t40478/. Note that vendors have announced additional specials in their subforums.
The Vapecon 2017 *schedule *can be found here : https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2017-schedule-for-the-day.t41042/
For more details on the various *competitions *on the day, check out the relevant competition threads in the VapeCon subforum - https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/VapeCon/
Other than the awesome exhibitors, we have a DIY talk by internationally renowned DIY expert *Wayne Walker *(brought to us by Mr Hardwick's and The Flavour Mill). We also have a super rap session by talented rapper *Nic BLAZE *(one of our forumites @Nicholas). And a Classic Hits deejay session by another esteemed forumite - *@KZOR. *
*
Directions*

It's very easy to get to Heartfelt Arena from JHB:

Travelling north on the M1 highway to Pretoria
You take the *Eufees offramp M7 *(just before you get to Pta)
Turn left at the offramp into Eufees
Go about 2km till you get to a Stop street - go straight
At the next robot just after - *turn left into Voortrekker *(heartfelt is on the left)
*Turn left just after that into the Heartfelt slip road*
Parking will be on the right hand side, venue is on the left




*Parking*

When you enter, *proceed straight and keep right - public parking is on the right*
Do not attempt to enter the exhibitor entrance. You will cause major problems and traffic jams!
Follow instructions from the security personnel on site




*Queue*

If you arrive before 9am, please wait in the queue outside the bottom large gate (marked as "No vehicle access" in the diagram above.)
*Ticketholders *will be processed in the queue beforehand. Have your printed ticket ready. The scanning staff and VapeCon staff will come scan your ticket and do the necessary processing.
Stay calm. Say hi to @Rob Fisher and the ECIGSSA Admin and Mod team members that will be there to entertain you  Be patient. The exhibitors will be making final arrangements to give us all a mega epic day!
We will have mobile toilets outside for those that need the loo. Keep it clean!
When VapeCon opens, *DO NOT push*. Proceed *slowly* through the outside gate to the main entrance.
At the entrance there will be multiple lanes for ticketholders and one cash lane. Proceed to the correct lane and continue to be patient. You are nearly there. It will be worth the wait...

*Getting in - put on your ECIGSSA Forum Name tag*

If you are an ECIGSSA member and you have RSVP'ed, get your forum name tag at the entrance. Make sure you put it on and keep it on for the remainder of the day. Wear it with pride. We have super name tags this year 
*
Floorplan*

Check out the detailed floorplan on the VapeCon.co.za website - http://vapecon.co.za/?page_id=2117
Don't run or rush carelessly. Be careful not to injure yourself or others trying to get to the specials. There will be plenty on the day. Pace yourself 
Print out the floorplan and plan your route. We will also be handing out printed floorplans on the day.
*
Cash vs. Card*

Most of the exhibitors will have card facilities but not all. So bring some cash for smaller purchases and those that don't have card machines.
*
Food and Drinks*

Food and Drinks will be outside this year. Go out the two big open glass doors at the bottom of the arena and find whatever tickles your fancy. There will be a good variety of food to choose from, including Halaal. Take a seat there or come back inside.
Stay hydrated. We have lots of beverages.

*Toilets*

There are several toilets on the perimeter of the arena. Its easy to access them.
Go through the doorway between @BumbleBee in S12 (The Vape Guy) and Vape Elixir in S13,
Or access the toilets behind the top wall of the arena (on either side of the stage) by looking for the doorways near the large stands against the top wall.

*Exit*

The exit will be from the outside Food & Drinks area (not where you came in)
This is a one-way exit, you can't come back in there
You will have to come back in at the normal entrance
Keep your VapeCon wristband on at all times

*Adults only*

VapeCon 2017 is strictly for adults only. No under 18s will be allowed in.
Please do not bring your kids or babies
We do not want you to come to the event and discover that on the day and be disappointed. Spread the word to your friends who may not be on the forum.

*Security*

We have employed professional security services and have given careful thought to security for this event. We believe you and your cars will be safe at VapeCon. However, we cannot be 100% certain. So keep an eye on your valuables. Remain vigilant and careful.
Obey the instructions from security officers on the day. They are trying to make the event safe for all of us.
If you spot something suspicious, feel free to report it to a security officer or at the ECIGSSA/VapeCon stand to one of the Admin & Mod team members.
Please behave like adults. Those who get rowdy, cause fights or make things unduly unpleasant for others will be escorted out.

*Travelling home at night*

Drive safely
Don't drink and drive. Make use of a reputable taxi service or travel with a designated driver in your group.
A message from the venue to all of us is when we go back to the highway and approach the robots at the Eufees offramp, we should be careful because these robots are a smash and grab hotspot. So try proceed slower and time it such that the robots are green when you get to them - so you don't need to stop
*
Final message*

Enjoy it. We are all in for a big treat. VapeCon 2017 is going to be *mega epic!*
We are very proud of what we have managed to put together for this event and it has been a mammoth team effort. Please be on your best behaviour. The event is brought to you by ECIGSSA, so each one of us forumites is an ambassador of sorts. Wear your forum name tag with pride and let's make this an event to remember.
*
See you on Saturday!
T-4 and counting...*

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 22 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> Here are some pointers and tips for the big day to make your VapeCon experience better for you and for all of us.
> 
> *VapeCon 2017 - brought to you by ECIGSSA
> Saturday 26th August 2017, 9am to 8pm
> Heartfelt Arena, Pretoria*
> 
> 
> *Tickets*
> 
> Get them online for R60 here - https://itickets.co.za/events/381237
> Or R80 at the door
> *
> Planning*
> 
> A bit of planning beforehand will make your VapeCon experience more rewarding
> Check out the 71 exhibiting vendors and check out the *amazing specials *on the day in the Vendor Specials thread https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2017-vendor-specials.t40478/. Note that vendors have announced additional specials in their subforums.
> The Vapecon 2017 *schedule *can be found here : https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2017-schedule-for-the-day.t41042/
> For more details on the various *competitions *on the day, check out the relevant competition threads in the VapeCon subforum - https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/VapeCon/
> Other than the awesome exhibitors, we have a DIY talk by internationally renowned DIY expert *Wayne Walker *(brought to us by Mr Hardwick's and The Flavour Mill). We also have a super rap session by talented rapper *Nic BLAZE *(one of our forumites @Nicholas). And a Classic Hits deejay session by another esteemed forumite - *@KZOR. *
> *
> Directions*
> 
> It's very easy to get to Heartfelt Arena from JHB:
> 
> Travelling north on the M1 highway to Pretoria
> You take the *Eufees offramp M7 *(just before you get to Pta)
> Turn left at the offramp into Eufees
> Go about 2km till you get to a Stop street - go straight
> At the next robot just after - *turn left into Voortrekker *(heartfelt is on the left)
> *Turn left just after that into the Heartfelt slip road*
> Parking will be on the right hand side, venue is on the left
> 
> View attachment 105229
> 
> 
> *Parking*
> 
> When you enter, *proceed straight and keep right - public parking is on the right*
> Do not attempt to enter the exhibitor entrance. You will cause major problems and traffic jams!
> Follow instructions from the security personnel on site
> 
> View attachment 105237
> 
> 
> *Queue*
> 
> If you arrive before 9am, please wait in the queue outside the bottom large gate (marked as "No vehicle access" in the diagram above.)
> *Ticketholders *will be processed in the queue beforehand. Have your printed ticket ready. The scanning staff and VapeCon staff will come scan your ticket and do the necessary processing.
> Stay calm. Say hi to @Rob Fisher and the ECIGSSA Admin and Mod team members that will be there to entertain you  Be patient. The exhibitors will be making final arrangements to give us all a mega epic day!
> We will have mobile toilets outside for those that need the loo. Keep it clean!
> When VapeCon opens, *DO NOT push*. Proceed *slowly* through the outside gate to the main entrance.
> At the entrance there will be multiple lanes for ticketholders and one cash lane. Proceed to the correct lane and continue to be patient. You are nearly there. It will be worth the wait...
> 
> *Getting in - put on your ECIGSSA Forum Name tag*
> 
> If you are an ECIGSSA member and you have RSVP'ed, get your forum name tag at the entrance. Make sure you put it on and keep it on for the remainder of the day. Wear it with pride. We have super name tags this year
> *
> Floorplan*
> 
> Check out the detailed floorplan on the VapeCon.co.za website - http://vapecon.co.za/?page_id=2117
> Don't run or rush carelessly. Be careful not to injure yourself or others trying to get to the specials. There will be plenty on the day. Pace yourself
> Print out the floorplan and plan your route. We will also be handing out printed floorplans on the day.
> *
> Food and Drinks*
> 
> Food and Drinks will be outside this year. Go out the two big open glass doors at the bottom of the arena and find whatever tickles your fancy. There will be a good variety of food to choose from, including Halaal. Take a seat there or come back inside.
> Stay hydrated. We have lots of beverages.
> 
> *Toilets*
> 
> There are several toilets on the perimeter of the arena. Its easy to access them.
> Go through the doorway between @BumbleBee in S12 (The Vape Guy) and Vape Elixir in S13,
> Or access the toilets behind the top wall of the arena (on either side of the stage) by looking for the doorways near the large stands against the top wall.
> 
> *Exit*
> 
> The exit will be from the outside Food & Drinks area (not where you came in)
> This is a one-way exit, you can't come back in there
> You will have to come back in at the normal entrance
> Keep your VapeCon wristband on at all times
> 
> *Adults only*
> 
> VapeCon 2017 is strictly for adults only. No under 18s will be allowed in.
> Please do not bring your kids or babies
> We do not want you to come to the event and discover that on the day and be disappointed. Spread the word to your friends who may not be on the forum.
> 
> *Security*
> 
> We have employed professional security services and have given careful thought to security for this event. We believe you and your cars will be safe at VapeCon. However, we cannot be 100% certain. So keep an eye on your valuables. Remain vigilant and careful.
> Obey the instructions from security officers on the day. They are trying to make the event safe for all of us.
> If you spot something suspicious, feel free to report it to a security officer or at the ECIGSSA/VapeCon stand to one of the Admin & Mod team members.
> Please behave like adults. Those who get rowdy, cause fights or make things unduly unpleasant for others will be escorted out.
> 
> *Travelling home at night*
> 
> Drive safely
> Don't drink and drive. Make use of a reputable taxi service or travel with a designated driver in your group.
> A message from the venue to all of us is when we go back to the highway and approach the robots at the Eufees offramp, we should be careful because these robots are a smash and grab hotspot. So try proceed slower and time it such that the robots are green when you get to them - so you don't need to stop
> *
> Final message*
> 
> Enjoy it. We are all in for a big treat. VapeCon 2017 is going to be *mega epic!*
> We are very proud of what we have managed to put together for this event and it has been a mammoth team effort. Please be on your best behaviour. The event is brought to you by ECIGSSA, so each one of us forumites is an ambassador of sorts. Wear your forum name tag with pride and let's make this an event to remember.
> *
> See you on Saturday!
> T-4 and counting...*
> 
> View attachment 105245



Oh why cant we put down a lot of ratings on the posts.

I want to put this down for 

Amazing Winner
Awesome info
Thank you @Silver 
Agreed by the rules
Useful
And just plain causing the anticipation to build to unnecessary levels.

EPIC

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @antonherbst - appreciate the feedback

We think it is useful to have all that info in one place. 

There are so many facets to VapeCon 2017. It's challenging to convey all the bits and pieces in one post! But at least the followers of this event on the forum will know that it has taken shape over several months.

Looking forward to seeing you on Saturday!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nicholas

This is gonna be so much fun... 

I can't wait

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Christos

@Silver do I need to print out the ticket or can an electronic version be used? 
I haven't used a printer in ages and I don't want to walk 200m to the nearest printer


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

@Silver - great job man. I've never been this excited about an event (and I cannot even attend). But 2018 - that will be a different story - just waiting for the date to be announced so that I can plan my trip 

Wishing you guys an awesome VapeCon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> @Silver do I need to print out the ticket or can an electronic version be used?
> I haven't used a printer in ages and I don't want to walk 200m to the nearest printer



Hi @Christos - the iTickets guys have recommended that you have a printed version of your ticket. They say that the scanners sometimes don't pick up the electronic version on mobile screens. So to be safe, rather print it out and have it with you


----------



## Silver

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Silver - great job man. I've never been this excited about an event (and I cannot even attend). But 2018 - that will be a different story - just waiting for the date to be announced so that I can plan my trip
> 
> Wishing you guys an awesome VapeCon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks @RenaldoRheeder - I know you would have been at VapeCon if you were in the country at the time. 

Next time we shall see you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornelius

EPIC!!!! @Silver
What an informative post, an additional 220v boost to the excitement


----------



## SAVaper

Thank you.


----------



## Sideshow

Can't friggin wait! 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BigMacZA

Thanks for this Silver. Very good info. Tickets printed (2 copies) just in case.


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Hi @Christos - the iTickets guys have recommended that you have a printed version of your ticket. They say that the scanners sometimes don't pick up the electronic version on mobile screens. So to be safe, rather print it out and have it with you


The hippy in me says save a tree man!
I'll print my ticket this time. 
It would be nice of iticket to increase their corporate social responsibility and have a eco/green solution.

Thanks for the info @Silver.


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> The hippy in me says save a tree man!
> I'll print my ticket this time.
> It would be nice of iticket to increase their corporate social responsibility and have a eco/green solution.
> 
> Thanks for the info @Silver.



Lol, I hear you @Christos 
You are welcome to not print it and save the environment - but if it doesn't work on the day on your cellphone screen - then you will have to wait longer and pay in the cash queue

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ozeran

@Silver Thank you to you and your team if I don't get a chance to say it personally. I have planned expo's not easy. This sounds awesome.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ASCIIcat

@Silver Thank you for sharing even more info on this!
I can not wait, this is going to be so awesome!


To everyone that will be coming, may your travels there and home be safe! Let's not ruin this awesome event with any unpleasant events!
Thanks for the heads up about the smash and grab hotspot, though not something we really want to admit to, we still need to be safe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stroes

Silver said:


> *Getting in - put on your ECIGSSA Forum Name tag*
> 
> If you are an ECIGSSA member and you have RSVP'ed, get your forum name tag at the entrance. Make sure you put it on and keep it on for the remainder of the day. Wear it with pride. We have super name tags this year



Where do we RSVP for this?


----------



## ASCIIcat

stroes said:


> Where do we RSVP for this?


Over here https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2017-sat-26-aug-save-the-date-and-rsvp.t32839/
Very first post, click the Blue button about half way down the post

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## stroes

ASCIIcat said:


> Over here https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2017-sat-26-aug-save-the-date-and-rsvp.t32839/
> Very first post, click the Blue button about half way down the post



Thanks found it, to be honest there are so much Vapecon related threads and posts i dont get time to go through them all.


----------



## Silver

Just bumping this thread for the benefit of those who haven't seen it yet

*Please read it and follow it. It's going to make your VapeCon experience better. *

All proceeding well with final preparations. We are going to have such a great day on Saturday!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Muchis

Morning vapers.. .how are the queues

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gersh

Well this was at 7:30

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Muchis

Cloudy with a chance of more clouds

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

